# The Talk about anything Thread.



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

HI.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Worthless.
Why are you still here again?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your right E-Thug that skull you gave me last night was better I'm sure than any other can have or give. We are going to need to call the Masters of the Universe cause we need He-man to combat the new Skullator in the flesh.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ohh how come you got cool skulls and i don't?

how can i get cool ones?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You get skulls by donating your kidneys to science!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

to be fair id rather keep my kidneys.

im assuming the skulls change according to your post count.

how can i get something different written above my skulls?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think once you get past 3000 but i could be wrong


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

you get cool skullz when you become a post whore....Evidently im not cool enough cause I don't have the yellow ones and I been here awhile


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I win

Just cause mine look good :rasp:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I noticed you edited out your racial remarks toward asian people..you really are an "E-THUG"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> I noticed you edited out your racial remarks toward asian people..you really are an "E-THUG"


Did not catch that one









Always quote when stuff like that happens-


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> Worthless.
> Why are you still here again?


I dont really think that he has anything else to do except sit on here and bitch about things.

Who cares about the skulls. This site is for fish enthusists not for little things like that...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> you get cool skullz when you become a post whore....Evidently im not cool enough cause I don't have the yellow ones and I been here awhile


same here


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> Worthless.
> Why are you still here again?


The lounge is for off topic discussions.........And plain ridiculous posts-

No harm unless rules are broken


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

my skulls are the ownage


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah 10k skulls own


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

what about a low member number? haha i want some fucia or better yet some vibrant lucious pink skulls!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont know about you guys but i think E-Thug should get rainbow Skulls.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

No0dLeMicE said:


> what about a low member number? haha i want some fucia or better yet some vibrant lucious pink skulls!


u get nothing


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Worthless.
> Why are you still here again?


The lounge is for off topic discussions.........And plain ridiculous posts-

No harm unless rules are broken
[/quote]
Oh I understand AK, I was the first person to catch this thread early this morning and I saw his racial comments. But you know what, I should have quoted it..I can't beleive I didn't think of it.

I still remember the exact words if it's worth pm'ing you..but I don't know if theres any point now since no one else saw it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

what the hell? I didn't say anything bad about Asians in fact I said they were awesome. I edited it out because it was such a random statemnt and sounded dumb. Anyways there always got to be that one loser who has something up his ass even when he's on the Internet


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ohhhh im sorry bro.
See I thought calling asians "yellow" was like a racist thing. My bad.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it? Its like calling african americans black or south asian or middle easterns brown or north american or european white


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just stop. Sheppard...if you have some huge issue with E-thug....just stay out of his posts. And E-thug...be a little more sensitive to racial perceptions when you post.

Both of you need to scroll down and watch that video about how pathetic these internet fights are.

OH...and my skulls ownez all.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

pwned


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

my skulls FTW


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Just stop. Sheppard...if you have some huge issue with E-thug....just stay out of his posts. And E-thug...be a little more sensitive to racial perceptions when you post.
> 
> Both of you need to scroll down and watch that video about how pathetic these internet fights are.
> 
> OH...and my skulls ownez all.


Always gotta be right and have his post echo throughout the thread. You are completely right GG and a little wrong. You should allways proofread your post, I do even just to try and weed out some spelling errors and a couple times have caught something that could be taken outta context. You are wrong about your skulls cause you don't have any, you have crowns. You should thereby be disqualified from this competition. Cheaters never win GG.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> OH...and my skulls ownez all.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

If you happen to have over 19,000 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> If you happen to have over 19,00 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


well youve been here since jan 07 and you have 2000 posts so i guess yours are fake too?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

S>counterfeit skulls


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your skills arent real either according to waythingsr


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how so?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Cause you both are cheaters and obviously used a glitch to obtain more skulls


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nahhh man im just the man


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't say I disagree Trigga


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> If you happen to have over 19,00 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


well youve been here since jan 07 and you have 2000 posts so i guess yours are fake too?








[/quote]

I guess so. Cause I average 2.6 posts a day compared to your 11. And it goes without saying (well apparently not) that my 2.6 posts per day aren't consisted of typing "/posts" and actually occur in our parts of the forum aside from the lounge.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

So who cares what they post, what is written. Do you base your oopinion on someone by their post count or by their personality and knowledge level??? Not one member in this site have i ever read a post by them and then looked at their post count to see if I should listen or take them seriously. Lots of members here have alot to offer this site whether they have 1 post or 40k I base my opinion on the person not the post count.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

<---does this mean I'm black?


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

<---- does this mean im a pacifist? i believe in bombing for peace (on special occasions) and i f*ck for virginity all the time!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> So who cares what they post, what is written. Do you base your oopinion on someone by their post count or by their personality and knowledge level??? Not one member in this site have i ever read a post by them and then looked at their post count to see if I should listen or take them seriously. Lots of members here have alot to offer this site whether they have 1 post or 40k I base my opinion on the person not the post count.


A true human rights activist!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ I don't know if too say thanks or to give you the finger. If your being sincere then thanks I guess, if your not then your an ass!!








By the way blbig50 if you have 5 grey skulls you give rim jobs for busfare and walk home!!!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

It was sincere my friend. On another note, I shall be getting new skulls very soon, id love to stay and chat, but, well, I gotta get to work somehow...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> It was sincere my friend. On another note, I shall be getting new skulls very soon, id love to stay and chat, but, well, I gotta get to work somehow...


Well throw on your tube top and thigh highs with heels and step to the corner, only three bad tastes and your there!!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the motivation, I know I can do it!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> If you happen to have over 19,00 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


well youve been here since jan 07 and you have 2000 posts so i guess yours are fake too?








[/quote]

I guess so. Cause I average 2.6 posts a day compared to your 11. And it goes without saying (well apparently not) that my 2.6 posts per day aren't consisted of typing "/posts" and actually occur in our parts of the forum aside from the lounge.
[/quote]

do you want a cookie?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

*posts to see what color his skulls are*

Purple FTL. I guess I'm not post-whoreish enough.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

they look blue


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> <---does this mean I'm black?


I've never noticed those skulls before, they are the coolest IMO, with the red eyes too


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The more skulls you have the smaller your penis is, I guess I'm just average


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Feefa said:


> The more skulls you have the smaller your penis is, I guess I'm just average












if that was true.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> you get cool skullz when you become a post whore....Evidently im not cool enough cause I don't have the yellow ones and I been here awhile


same here
[/quote]

Bad ass avatar steve

just another thread for people to raise their post's up in.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

aiefuvbaepiuvbcnmabdhuegisahbvashd


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

skull name fits right. Psychotic ^


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Everyone's Skulls including my own show up as a broken image.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My skulls are special yours are stupid


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would rather have skulls....crows are kind of ghey......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would rather have skulls....crows are kind of ghey......


I dunno... crows might be kinda cool...
Sparrows or chickadees would definitely be ghey...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

posts to see color

nice! neon green with flashing red eyes.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would rather have skulls....crows are kind of ghey......


Can't you add another Admin group that still reads Webmaster and has skulls as its Avitar eye candy?.....You are the webmaster. Or is this a shout out to the little people??


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your a little people


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Only in girth and lenth Icee


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I would rather have skulls....crows are kind of ghey......


Can't you add another Admin group that still reads Webmaster and has skulls as its Avitar eye candy?.....You are the webmaster. Or is this a shout out to the little people??








[/quote]
We were going to at one time....but it got placed on the back burner. I stay away from the technical stuff on the site....trust me....it is better for all. Although I do remember giving someone "team gay" skulls a while ago


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

is there anyway that you can set it up so members can edit their own skulls like we edit out sigs?
that be cool and fun. make it more personnal


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not really. They are attached to group...so each person would need to be set up as a different group.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh, thats just too much trouble. lol
thanks anyway


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> If you happen to have over 19,00 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


well youve been here since jan 07 and you have 2000 posts so i guess yours are fake too?








[/quote]

I guess so. Cause I average 2.6 posts a day compared to your 11. And it goes without saying (well apparently not) that my 2.6 posts per day aren't consisted of typing "/posts" and actually occur in our parts of the forum aside from the lounge.
[/quote]
i never type /posts so your whole argument against me just went down the drain


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> If you happen to have over 19,000 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


well youve been here since jan 07 and you have 2000 posts so i guess yours are fake too?








[/quote]

I guess so. Cause I average 2.6 posts a day compared to your 11. And it goes without saying (well apparently not) that my 2.6 posts per day aren't consisted of typing "/posts" and actually occur in our parts of the forum aside from the lounge.
[/quote]
i never type /posts so your whole argument against me just went down the drain









[/quote]

How is that owned when it was never directed at you in the first place? haha.

BTW, my initial post was suppose to say "19,000" not "19,00". Obviously I wouldnt mean 1,900 since feb 07 when I myself have over 2000 since jan 07.

So good job on your


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

why are people arguing over this? its pointless. your arguing over posts is at pointless as writing /posts
just contribute to this awesome site to help others, share experiences and have a laugh.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> If you happen to have over 19,000 posts and have been here since February 2007, then your skulls are counterfeit.


well youve been here since jan 07 and you have 2000 posts so i guess yours are fake too?








[/quote]

I guess so. Cause I average 2.6 posts a day compared to your 11. And it goes without saying (well apparently not) that my 2.6 posts per day aren't consisted of typing "/posts" and actually occur in our parts of the forum aside from the lounge.
[/quote]
i never type /posts so your whole argument against me just went down the drain









[/quote]

How is that owned when it was never directed at you in the first place? haha.

BTW, my initial post was suppose to say "19,000" not "19,00". Obviously I wouldnt mean 1,900 since feb 07 when I myself have over 2000 since jan 07.

So good job on your








[/quote]










but you did quote my post so how was i to know you werent talking to me


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> but you did quote my post so how was i to know you werent talking to me


You're an idiot. Argument over.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> but you did quote my post so how was i to know you werent talking to me


You're an idiot. Argument over.
[/quote]
you're both idiots!








x2


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

FFS someone break a rule already!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Breaking rules is for peolpe with gay skulls


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

need_redz said:


> but you did quote my post so how was i to know you werent talking to me


You're an idiot. Argument over.
[/quote]
you're both idiots!








x2
[/quote]


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

My skulls are deadly but as soon as I hit 3K which should be soon they will suck ass!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

/posts


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol trigger your post count is about to back down.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no clue what this thread is about and why it has four pages even though I'm the one that started it.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Can we delete this whole thread? We already have the AQHU thread for spam.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ AGREE this thread sucks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ibtl


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what is this?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the old skull thread


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

o that worthless thread


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yup the very same


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

we are talking about anything


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

we are talking about nothing that equates to anything since nothing falls into the category of anything


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this thread is going to get locked


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

exactly


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

trigga has abandoned aqhu


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Closed by request


----------

